# our new arrival (unexpected) ...pic heavy



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

born only a few hours ago...
mum and baby doing well- she is being such a grat mum- im so proud.
sorry theres so many....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww wow how sweet :flrt::flrt:


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

aint she/he...
had no idea the mum was expecting... never found a plug etc.
such a nice suprise


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Awww!! Baby chillery cuteness!!! You can sex him/her now  Females won't have a space at all between the "bits" and the males do (plus the "pointy out bit" in males is bigger)


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

i didnt wanna pull it about. i lifted it up when i had it out and theres a lil space between them, i'll have a proper look later- he's only been around a lil while cos shes only recently delivered afterbirth
cute tho aint he?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

he is just adorable :flrt::flrt:


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

:blush:sorry im never like 'wow, look at my pets' but im in shock and am sooo proud....i cant believe how perfect he is- got all his fingers and toes!!!
ive never felt like this before


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Baby chillers are so cute:flrt:


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

lol yer they are, however i think he looks like a big mouse!


----------



## treacle82 (Aug 1, 2008)

**squeals** cccccccuuuuuuuuutttttiiiiiieeee!!!


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Awww he is so cute!

Congrats


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

thank you.
he seems happy
x


----------



## 11krage (Mar 9, 2008)

Very cute, i do love how fluffy they are


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW its adorable! :mf_dribble::flrt:


----------



## jojo1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

this happened to us last year but it was mums first kits and she would not feed i should say could not feed the little sod looked like they were but they were not getting anything from her now baby is 7 months old and a big fatty we had to hand rear him ( lost one coz getting nothing from mum) very very cute congrats:flrt:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Want that one!!!

Congrats what a cutie! x


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

whooooop!!!! he's one week old today!!!
he's a naughty lil bugger tho...ive 'babyproofed' the cage but he's still managed to climb up!!!
gave him and mum the dust bath for the first time today- mum loved it, but he werent bothered to try and learn what to do- he's too busy exploring!
any suggestions?


----------

